# Vitamins, fluoride, etc for 9 month old?



## squiggles (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for more information about vitamins for babies, but most of what I find seems to specifically mention babies under 6 months old. My dd is 9 months old and breastfed with some solids. At 1 month old we started her on vitamin d drops per her pediatrician. At her 6 month appt we were prescribed a multivitamin with fluoride. After voicing my concerns about fluoride and attempting to do my own research (which was largely a fail because, like vaccinations, there are 2 very heated sides to the argument), I was reassured by her pediatrician, my own dentist, and a pediatric dentist that I should give it to her, SO finally at 7 months old we started her on tri-vi-flor. So here we are at 9 months old and I'm still doubting the whole thing. I have to 2 somewhat separate questions/concerns:

1) Do you give your baby a multivitamin with fluoride? If not, how is his/her dental health? I had horrible teeth as a child and I don't want that to be the case for my baby. I do clean her teeth twice a day...started cleaning the gums right from birth. At first I just wiped with a wet cloth. As she got older, I now either use spiffies tooth wipes sometimes, or more often a soft finger brush with fluoride free baby toothpaste. She does still nurse through the night tho...

2) Can you recommend a good baby multivitamin? I know if I end up stopping the multi with fluoride I could always go to the enfamil brand tri-vi-sol, but I'd love to have some other options. And while we're at it...any good mommy vitamin recommendations? I'm currently taking Nature Made postnatal multi with DHA http://www.naturemade.com/products/multivitamins/postnatal-multi-dha I'm just attempting a more natural approach to the things we are putting into our bodies!

Thank you so much!


----------



## LTurtle (Aug 7, 2012)

Please don't take this as criticism, but why are you giving your baby any of that stuff? I'm genuinely curious.

My DD (who is now ten) has never used any fluoride, never even been to the dentist, and her teeth are just fine. I am not opposed to fluoride used topically, but there is no health benefit to ingesting fluoride. And there are risks to taking it internally as it is a neurotoxin. I am especially wary of giving it to children whose brains are still developing.
My DS is 9 months old as well and has a few teeth. I brush them gently once a day, just as I did with his sister at that age. He is breastfed, though has nibbled a few solid foods not enough to really count IMO.

In answer to your specific questions; I would not give my baby under 2 yrs a vitamin of any kind unless it was medically indicated for some reason. They should be getting just about everything they need from breastmilk, and the rest from food. (my opinion, for my kids, not a judgement) I would never give my children fluoride internally, though I will use it topically once they are able to spit it out. (DD has some sensory processing issues that make her unable to spit out toothpaste reliably so she still uses fluoride free)

Also, not sure where you live but most places in the USA have fluoridated water these days. Which means you and baby are likely already getting some whenever you have water.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

I feel so iffy about fluoride that we just avoid it altogether.

My dental hygienist friend doesn't understand...she lost her breasts to cancer and mixes her baby's formula with nursery water. I cringe every time I mix a bottle and feed her.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

I didn't begin supplements until 3-4 yrs of age. I do understand the need for Vitamin D though when living in the Northeastern US (especially this last winter). Are you in the US? I confess I would be hard pressed to supplement an infant though and I am aware of the recommendation per vitamin D for breastfed infants. Regarding flouride, anything above .3 ppm (parts per million) is adequate if it is in the drinking water (per American Academy of Pediatrics). It seems most municipalities are even higher though.
When supplementing, one should consider the additional additives in supplements as well as recalls, manufacturing issues and so forth. Allergies to ingredients are also a concern.


----------



## squiggles (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank u all for the input. To answer some questions and clarify: im in new jersey and holy cow was this winter brutal! So the vitamin d I do feel inclined to give her especially because dd was diagnosed with mild albinism at birth so we have to be extra careful about sun exposure.

we have well water and I honestly just havent gotten around to having it tested for fluoride yet. I drink mostly bottled water but use the tap for cooking. I know fluorinated water is also mostly used in commercial foods, drinks, etc. though.

the reason I started her on the fluoride multivitamin at 7 months is really just because I was told to :/ and when I voiced concern about the fluoride and the additives in the vitamin I was basically patronized and made to feel like a fool. But it just doesnt feel right, hence, here I am.

I do believe fluoride should be used topically when dd is older, im just not comfortable with her ingesting it. If they arent supposed to swallow toothpaste, why is ok to suck down a whole dropperful of the stuff?

we r currently delaying vax and ive been researching that stuff for well over a year, but the fluoride thing caught me off guard. I had no idea it was prescribed to infants.

so thank u all for the input. I feel much more confident in my decision to stop the fluoride. I just need to figure out now the best way to proceed with vit d and other supplements.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

You are welcome. The best you can do is make well informed decisions on each supplement. Whatever you decide, it will be with the best of intentions and time well spent researching. Oh and yes, brutal winter in NJ, gray and lack of sun. We were sick this winter and that is uncommon for us. Good luck with your decisions.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

With the exception of vitamin d, or other vitamins that the baby has a medical need for (like, iron to treat anemia, for example) I'm against giving babies vitamins "just because" I live in the PNW where we have lots of rainy and/or overcast days, so vit d deficiency is rampant here. So, I'm totally all for giving kids (and myself) a little extra! And, in the event that I feel inclined to give my kids any vitamin, I would not want one made by enfamil. I don't trust them to make a high quality product. And check out the inactive ingredients: "Glycerin, water, polysorbate 80, sodium hydroxide, propylene glycol, sucralose, fruit flavor, methyl paraben, caramel color, propyl paraben." yuck! (sucralose is splenda, an artifical sweetener that is banned from my home)

As for flluoride, I think it may have some topical benefits, but I don't think it makes sense to ingest. Here's a well balanced article on fluoride: http://www.drellie.com/pdfs/Book-Chapter-8-Floride.pdf

If it were me, I'd just smile and nod and say thank you when the dr recommended vits  A good vit d supplement is Carlson's D drops. Its tasteless, and just one drop is all that's needed! I don't, personally, bother with the "baby" ones because I think 400iu is too little. I do at least 1,000.


----------



## squiggles (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks so much for the link! I found it very informative. And I know what u mean about the additives in the vitamin :/ Im going to look into the carlsons drops today.


----------



## squiggles (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok I've been searching like crazy for the carlson natural d3 and it seems to have been replaced with a new formula containing vit e. Does anybody know otherwise? I also came across this product:http://www.cvs.com/shop/product-detail/Childlife-Organic-Vitamin-D3-Drops-For-Babies-and-Infants-Natural-Berry-Flavor?skuId=965955

thoughts?


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

OP, on the subject of albinism... I imagine when you say "mild" you mean ocular as opposed to ocular-cutaneous. This type of albinism would still mean very fair skin, just not fully amelanistic. In that case, you will still want to buy stock in Coolibar and UV Natural! Haha. But rest assured that just the wee bit of sun your dc gets on the backs of hands is enough. My exdh has ocular albinism and while my ds does not (he has been examined by both a dermatologist and an ophthalmologist), he is a Fitzpatrick I skin type. He covers heavily year round with some deliberate exposure to his hands and vitamin D has never been a concern.


----------



## squiggles (Jul 23, 2013)

Blessedwithboys, thank u for the recommendations! U know, we were told its ocular albinism by the pediatric ophthalmologist, but from what ive read OA usually affects boys? Id love to get genetic testing at some point to learn the exact type. She is fair skinned, strawberry blondish hair and blue eyes. She also has nystagmus from about 7 weeks old and I think the start of strabismus the last few weeks. We follow up with the eyw dr nexy week. Anyway, its nice to hear from someone else familiar with it! Apparently hubby and I are both recessive carriers so this was a surprise!


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squiggles*
> 
> Blessedwithboys, thank u for the recommendations! U know, we were told its ocular albinism by the pediatric ophthalmologist, but from what ive read OA usually affects boys? Id love to get genetic testing at some point to learn the exact type. She is fair skinned, strawberry blondish hair and blue eyes. She also has nystagmus from about 7 weeks old and I think the start of strabismus the last few weeks. We follow up with the eyw dr nexy week. Anyway, its nice to hear from someone else familiar with it! Apparently hubby and I are both recessive carriers so this was a surprise!


My ds had gorgeous fire red hair which faded to strawberry blond before kindy. Now most ppl call him dirty blond but if he takes his hat off for a quick second outdoors, you can totally see that's it's still very red. He's my ginger baby 

Your dd sounds like either plain old OA or maybe OCA1B. OA is more common in boys but not unheard of in girls. I was very surprised to learn that my son was in the clear. I thought for sure he would have OA like his dad. He does have ginormously dilated pupils and misshapen optic nerve cups, though. So even though he isn't albino, he has an unusually high risk of cancer of the retina as well as carcinoma due to being ridiculously fair-skinned.


----------



## twohealthyboys (Mar 13, 2014)

Squiggles,
Flouride is a neurotoxin and whatever marginal benefit it may give for our teeth is heavily out weighted by brain inflammation it causes. Look up Harvard study on Flouride reduces IQ. I stay away from all floride even toothpaste. I also try my best to avoid unnatural sugar (non fruit sources) and any dyes. My five year old hasn't had any cavities so far. I use a all natural tooth paste and spring water.
As for multivitamin I give vit D as baby while breast fed Mom should be on multivitamin and omega 3. Krill oil is great but there are a lot just avoid cod liver oil with high amts of vit A and no D as that can cause a problem. I use Natures Sunshine products and Youngevity Beyond Tangy Tangerine.
A good multivitamin will have 4 components: 16 vitamins, minerals, trace minerals, and amino acids. Make sure it has Selenium. After nursing is over you can begin giving your child small amts of high quality multivitamin and omega 3.


----------



## Joeee (Nov 18, 2014)

squiggles said:


> Ok I've been searching like crazy for the carlson natural d3 and it seems to have been replaced with a new formula containing vit e. Does anybody know otherwise? I also came across this product:http://www.cvs.com/shop/product-detail/Childlife-Organic-Vitamin-D3-Drops-For-Babies-and-Infants-Natural-Berry-Flavor?skuId=965955
> thoughts?


i have no idea.


----------

